# How old were you the first time you masturbated?



## Vega (Jan 8, 2013)

I thought about making this a poll, but I'm looking for more in-depth responses than simply giving an age. I'm wondering...

1. How old were you when you first masturbated?

2. How old were you when you first masturbated to orgasm?

3. What were you thinking about while masturbating?


----------



## EunuchMonk (Jan 3, 2016)

1. 16

2. 16

3. Can't remember.


----------



## Lila (May 30, 2014)

Lord almighty.. @Vega I read your question #1 all wrong. I thought it said 'when was the first time you saw porn', lol. 

All these damn porn threads are started to affect my reading comprehension. Anyways, none of what I wrote answers your question #1, so I deleted it.


----------



## CuddleBug (Nov 26, 2012)

Vega said:


> I thought about making this a poll, but I'm looking for more in-depth responses than simply giving an age. I'm wondering...
> 
> 1. How old were you when you first masturbated?
> 
> ...




Let me think......hmmmm.....


1. early to mid teens

2. somewhere in my early mid teens. My first time was in my bed and from that point, I love sex.

3. Older women. When I was young, early to mid teens, I fantasized about older woman and to take me. Ladies in their 20's and 30's.


----------



## arbitrator (Feb 13, 2012)

*1. Late 12ish

2. Early 13ish

3. At that age, I'd have to honestly say that it was nothing more other than just how damned good doing it felt!*


----------



## Hellomynameis (Dec 16, 2016)

1. 4th grade so about 10 or 11. I know that's young for a girl. An older female cousin taught me and my sister. I don't know her motivation and maybe it was wrong of her but I enjoyed it so I continued doing it.

2. Don't know. Honestly think it was right from the beginning.

3. I usually did it while reading so mentally I was focused on whatever I was reading (usually Nancy Drew or Tricia Belden back then). When I was younger I didn't even realize it had anything to do with sex or men. It just felt good.


----------



## rockon (May 18, 2016)

Hellomynameis said:


> An older female cousin taught me and my sister.


Hope you don't mind me saying this, but that is creepy weird.


----------



## EunuchMonk (Jan 3, 2016)

rockon said:


> Hope you don't mind me saying this, but that is creepy weird.


yeah, not just creepy or weird but creepy weird.

I went through secondary school without doing it once. I used to rub my penis on girl's butts though - goosing if you will. Does that count as masturbation? All the other students kept talking about jocking (slang for masturbation). I used to think why touch yourself when there are so many girl's butts around. Just pretend to be playing tag with them. Then you will catch them from behind and rub away. That's what I used to do. When I left school i didn't find a job immediately. So idleness and a computer lead to masturbation. There were no readily available girl butts.

I wish I hadn't started, tbh. I don't care how much people say it's normal it really messed up the way I looked at women in general. I used to talk to girls effortlessly. Viewing them as just sexual objects all of a sudden made them intimidating. Dunno if that makes sense.


----------



## Vega (Jan 8, 2013)

EunuchMonk said:


> yeah, not just creepy or weird but creepy weird.
> 
> I went through secondary school without doing it once. I used to rub my penis on girl's butts though - goosing if you will. Does that count as masturbation? All the other students kept talking about jocking (slang for masturbation). I used to think why touch yourself when there are so many girl's butts around. Just pretend to be playing tag with them. Then you will catch them from behind and rub away. That's what I used to do. When I left school i didn't find a job immediately. So idleness and a computer lead to masturbation. There were no readily available girl butts.
> 
> I wish I hadn't started, tbh. I don't care how much people say it's normal it really messed up the way I looked at women in general. I used to talk to girls effortlessly. Viewing them as just sexual objects all of a sudden made them intimidating. Dunno if that makes sense.


When you would "rub yourself" on girl's butts, did you know ANYTHING about sex then? 

What do you think may have "inspired" you to do this, as opposed to rubbing yourself on _guys*_ butts?

(Not suggesting anything to do with homosexuality; but the notion that you're rubbing yourself on GIRLS was inspired from SOMETHING...)


----------



## EunuchMonk (Jan 3, 2016)

Vega said:


> When you would "rub yourself" on girl's butts, did you know ANYTHING about sex then?
> 
> What do you think may have "inspired" you to do this, as opposed to rubbing yourself on _guys*_ butts?
> 
> (Not suggesting anything to do with homosexuality; but the notion that you're rubbing yourself on GIRLS was inspired from SOMETHING...)


Yeah, I knew about sex already. TV, friends, you know. I was already thinking girls were attractive by 9 or so. I was playing hide-and-go-seek with a neighbour girl and i caught her trying to run and held her tight form behind. It felt good. So I kept on doing this for years afterwards. I would always bring up a game like tag when I was with girls just as an excuse to goose girls.


----------



## Vega (Jan 8, 2013)

EunuchMonk said:


> Yeah, I knew about sex already. TV, friends, you know. I was already thinking girls were attractive by 9 or so. I was playing hide-and-go-seek with a neighbour girl and i caught her trying to run and held her tight form behind. It felt good. So I kept on doing this for years afterwards. I would always bring up a game like tag when I was with girls just as an excuse to goose girls.


How did you find out about sex?

What did you learn about it? 

What did you think about it when you first saw anything about it?

I hope you don't think that I'm "picking on you", but I'm comparing experiences to see how and why they got from not being sexual to sexual and at what age.


----------



## EunuchMonk (Jan 3, 2016)

I found out about sex through porn (older boys had magazines - and sometimes videos when their parents were away - and me and my friends would look at these videos with them. they were "cool". even though they were older they let us watch with them), through television (love scenes), and from overhearing the conversations of some adults and repeating them to friends. It was as if me and my friends were comparing what we knew and bouncing ideas off each other.

Since I was so young, obviously I was no expert but I did know that the penis went into the vagina. That's all the technical know how I needed at the time. When I first saw some video porn I was shocked and intrigued. THE MAN IS PUTTING HIS PEEPEE IN HER TEETEE!!! It was doggystyle so maybe that's where the goosing I liked came form. Get 'em form behind. I wanted to try it right away.


----------



## MJJEAN (Jun 26, 2015)

Vega said:


> I thought about making this a poll, but I'm looking for more in-depth responses than simply giving an age. I'm wondering...
> 
> 1. How old were you when you first masturbated?
> 
> ...


1) 24

Yes, I'm serious. As a teen and into my 20's, I always had partners to see to my physical needs and never had to worry about taking care of it myself. I didn't masturbate until the last year of my first marriage when it was either that or have sex with the man I was married to.

2) 24

3) Nothing. I turn off my mind and just feel the sensations.


----------



## SoxFan (Jun 9, 2012)

1) 14

2) 14

3) Sports Illustrated Swimsuit issue

Then I cut the pictures out and taped them to my bedroom wall!
:grin2:


----------



## rockon (May 18, 2016)

SoxFan said:


> Then I cut the pictures out and taped them to my bedroom wall!


I tried that by my mom said it was weird and made take them down!


----------



## Vega (Jan 8, 2013)

MJJEAN said:


> 1) 24
> 
> Yes, I'm serious. As a teen and into my 20's, I always had partners to see to my physical needs and never had to worry about taking care of it myself. I didn't masturbate until the last year of my first marriage when it was either that or have sex with the man I was married to.
> 
> ...


So, the first time you felt you had a "physical need" were you already with a partner, or did you seek out a partner to satisfy that "need"?


----------



## Personal (Jan 16, 2014)

*How old were you when you first masturbated?*

My oldest memories of doing this are from when I was three years old, that said I have no doubt I was even younger when I started doing that. 

*How old were you when you first masturbated to orgasm?*

As far as I can remember I was 11 years old.

*What were you thinking about while masturbating?*

As best as I can remember when I was 3-4 years old, I just enjoyed what it felt like so wanted to keep doing it. Later when I was 11, I was already quite aware that i was a very sexual person, so I had sexual thoughts and dreams at that age about some girls who were in my class at school.

*How did you find out about sex?*

Some of my friends talking about it at school when I was around 5 years old.

*What did you learn about it?*

All sorts of nonsense from them, that I can't really recall, except to say I remember I/we had little idea about what we were talking about.

*What did you think about it when you first saw anything about it?*

I was 7 years old (1978) when some of my friends and I found a stash of porn magazines, hidden on one of the tracks beside a creek we would often play around on weekends. My friends (both boys and girls) and I, looked at the pictures and thought they were funny.

That said when I was 11-12 some of my peer group of friends (3 boys & 3 girls including me) were really curious about sex. So at recess or lunchtime we would sometimes hang out at the bottom of the school's nature garden where we as boy girl couples first tried lip kissing, holding hands, tongue kissing, looking at each others private parts, and touching each others genitalia, watching each other pee. There were no adults involved nor older or younger children either, and there was no way any of us told our parents or shared what we did with some of our other friends from school.

Then from 13-14 I had no sexual contact with anyone (I went to a boys only High School and had little contact with girls), so consequently had no girlfriends until I turned 15 when a Scottish girl who had just moved to Australia asked me to be her boyfriend.

Then from 16, I went to a co-ed High School and sometimes had girlfriends and did lots of sexual things except for PIV sex, which I didn't do until I was 17 after I joined the Army. Funnily enough despite being very sexual, when I was 16 in year 10 of High School, I turned down an offer of virginity from an 18 year old (girl/woman) who was in Year 12 and wanted me to be her boyfriend.

I have no doubt many/most of you have had very different experiences than mine, yet I certainly am not alone in my experiences.

All my sexual experiences growing up, always felt completely natural, and comfortable to me. Awkwardness, discomfort, not knowing what to do has never been an issue, it has always been so very easy. Being sexual at any age for me has always felt like a perfect fit.


----------



## sixty-eight (Oct 2, 2015)

1. started around 12. That's when i got my own room alone on the 3rd floor.

2. not sure when i managed to orgasm. If I remember right, i had very few frustrating experiences, and then figured out what worked for me pretty quickly. so, 12 or 13.

3. I read a lot. This was the beginning of my venturing into the adult section of the library, I'm pretty sure a sex scene in a book. couldn't tell you which one though.


----------



## heartsbeating (May 2, 2011)

I've followed the questions above.

*How old were you when you first masturbated?*

Around 6 or 7. I discovered a certain method with use of a toy that felt... inspirational. 

*How old were you when you first masturbated to orgasm?*

I was in my teens.

*What were you thinking about while masturbating?*

Strangely I have a vague memory of wanting to orgasm. It was like a goal. We all need to have goals in life, ha ha. I think that's what I was thinking about. There was probably a typical mix of weird, pleasant and exciting stuff too. 

*How did you find out about sex?*

I jokingly say everything I learned about sex was through Prince (lyrics and imagery of sexuality). 

*What did you learn about it?*

The lyric I took most notice of as a teen was him singing, 'She don't blush 'cos she's so damn free..' I interpreted this to mean sex was to be celebrated and enjoyable... there didn't need to be shyness.

*What did you think about it when you first saw anything about it?*

My first memory was the intimacy scenes in Purple Rain ha ha. I'm not sure what I first thought. He was giving her pleasure though, so I guess there was likely a perception that sex was to be enjoyed as a woman, as well as a man. I've always felt quite comfortable with my sensuality. My husband and I met fairly young and he has been my one and only. Prince might have provided some indication, my husband shared in the rest.


----------



## Good Guy (Apr 26, 2016)

Vega said:


> I thought about making this a poll, but I'm looking for more in-depth responses than simply giving an age. I'm wondering...
> 
> 
> 1. How old were you when you first masturbated?


I think about 11.



> 2. How old were you when you first masturbated to orgasm?


See 1 above.


> 3. What were you thinking about while masturbating?


Mmm this feels good ... This feels very good ... OMG OMFG OOOOOMFG what a feeling ... what the hell is that stuff going everywhere? Have I damaged something? Followed by doing it several times a day for years afterwards.

How did you find out about sex?

Porn mags brought into school. They had nothing to do with masturbating though, I thought it was disgusting at the time.

What did you learn about it?

That it was dirty and disgusting and only boys wanted it because they were disgusting inferior creatures to girls. That it was only for procreation. I had several girlfriends in my teens and as a result the first time I kissed a girl I was 18. Quickly moved on to other things and soon learned girls enjoy sexy things too. Never had sex, oral or a handjob until I got with my now wife at 23. The most I did was fingering and fondling breasts. When I think of all that wasted opportunity .... Some of my girlfriends were seriously hot









Catholic nun education.


----------



## EllisRedding (Apr 10, 2015)

SoxFan said:


> 1) 14
> 
> 2) 14
> 
> ...


LOL, the above is my answer as well (aside from putting the pictures on the bedroom wall)


----------



## EllisRedding (Apr 10, 2015)

Lila said:


> Lord almighty.. @Vega I read your question #1 all wrong. I thought it said 'when was the first time you saw porn', lol.
> 
> All these damn porn threads are started to affect my reading comprehension. Anyways, none of what I wrote answers your question #1, so I deleted it.


I read your original post last night and had a whole lot of questions to ask you lol. :rofl:


----------



## MJJEAN (Jun 26, 2015)

Vega said:


> So, the first time you felt you had a "physical need" were you already with a partner, or did you seek out a partner to satisfy that "need"?


When I was between 11 and 15, making out and fondling were enough. At 15, I wanted to have actual sex and I had a boyfriend, so.. He was my first lesson in sexual incompatibility. He was a bit LD and, frankly, a satisfactory but boring lover. After that, I had various FWB's that I could call and I could always go out and hook up. Not like it's difficult for a woman to find sex if she wants to.


----------



## Hellomynameis (Dec 16, 2016)

rockon said:


> Hope you don't mind me saying this, but that is creepy weird.


I did find out as an adult that she was being sexually abused by her father and his friends. I'm guessing that may have had something to do with it.


----------



## Hellomynameis (Dec 16, 2016)

Ok considering the fairly young ages I am seeing here especially for boys - my son is 13 and his testicles haven't descended yet and his penis is still tiny despite the fact that he's already almost 6 feet tall. Should I be concerned?


----------



## SoxFan (Jun 9, 2012)

rockon said:


> I tried that by my mom said it was weird and made take them down!


I remember my father just looking at what I had taped up, shaking his head and leaving my room.


----------



## badsanta (Oct 13, 2014)

Vega said:


> I thought about making this a poll, but I'm looking for more in-depth responses than simply giving an age. I'm wondering...
> 
> 1. How old were you when you first masturbated?
> 
> ...


I can't remember how old I was, but I do remember being home alone and knowing exactly where to fast-forward/rewind our VHS tapes of any "R-rated" movie to find parts that I really liked!

The VCR we had also came with a remote that would allow playback to be paused and played in slow motion. 

Today technology sucks because if you want to pause a porn at the very best frame, your screen will be filled with advertisements and/or suggestions for other things to watch. I often refuse to watch porn on any site that does this in favor of one's that just let you hit pause and freeze a frame, just like I would do for the very first time!

Badsanta


----------



## IndianApple (Mar 27, 2016)

12 ... i still cant forget that day when i masturbated 9 times on the very first day of my masturbation ... 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Emerging Buddhist (Apr 7, 2016)

Old enough to know better... too young to care. 

Wait... that still applies.


----------



## badsanta (Oct 13, 2014)

Vega said:


> I thought about making this a poll, but I'm looking for more in-depth responses than simply giving an age. I'm wondering...
> 
> 1. How old were you when you first masturbated?
> 
> ...


A more interesting question to add is *what happened when other people found out about it?*

I remember being in high school, and you definitely did NOT want to be that one person that did not know what masturbation was or how to cary on a conversation about everything you had seen in porn among the guys. 

I remember this one person that had extremely strict parents and he was always fascinated by these conversations. A groups of us found out that he was going to be home alone one day, so we got him some beer, chicken wings, and a porno. We dropped it off at his house and told him that we would all be super proud of him for becoming a man, and that we would all leave and just give him his needed privacy for the whole rest of the day. We then promptly called his parents and and told his mom that her son needed "urgent help at home, and to not ask him about it, to please just go right away check on him that we thought he was drinking alcohol and we were all very concerned for his behavior!" 

OMG!!!!!! 

Badsanta


----------



## Lila (May 30, 2014)

EllisRedding said:


> I read your original post last night and had a whole lot of questions to ask you lol. :rofl:


Yeah, after I read what I had written in the context of the actual question posed, I couldn't delete it fast enough, LOL. This serves as a lesson to me to read, re-read, and re-re-read the OP before making a post.


----------



## sixty-eight (Oct 2, 2015)

Hellomynameis said:


> Ok considering the fairly young ages I am seeing here especially for boys - my son is 13 and his testicles haven't descended yet and his penis is still tiny despite the fact that he's already almost 6 feet tall. Should I be concerned?


I wouldn't worry. One of my brother's is 6' 2", I have no idea (or want to) about his plumbing, but he was outwardly a little boy until 10th or 11th grade. very short, voice hadn't deepened etc. I came home from college the next summer and he had shot up a foot and had a mustache. It just happens for some boys early, some late, some gradually and some all at once.

Sounds like he's just going in stages, height first, then the rest.
My mother had similar worries.

Sorry if this is a thread jack.


----------



## arbitrator (Feb 13, 2012)

Hellomynameis said:


> Ok considering the fairly young ages I am seeing here especially for boys - my son is 13 and his testicles haven't descended yet and his penis is still tiny despite the fact that he's already almost 6 feet tall. Should I be concerned?


*Ansolutely not! As long as he takes school or sports physicals each year, he'll be OK!

In which case if a problem is found, your doctor can discuss it at length with you!

But in all probability and by most standards, he is doing OK!*


----------



## arbitrator (Feb 13, 2012)

badsanta said:


> A more interesting question to add is *what happened when other people found out about it?*
> 
> I remember being in high school, and you definitely did NOT want to be that one person that did not know what masturbation was or how to cary on a conversation about everything you had seen in porn among the guys.
> 
> ...


*With friends like you all, he damned well didn't need enemies!

PS: Truth be told, I would have probably done the same damned thing!*


----------



## meson (May 19, 2011)

1. 8. I was asked if I ever had the FEELing and I had no idea what they were talking about and it was explained.

2. 9. 

3. I was thinking about getting the FEELing and it finally came. I didn't learn about sex until I was a teenager and didn't think masturbation was sexual until I was 12. I went through puberty a year later and after that I always imagined a woman.


----------



## toblerone (Oct 18, 2016)

Vega said:


> I thought about making this a poll, but I'm looking for more in-depth responses than simply giving an age. I'm wondering...
> 
> 1. How old were you when you first masturbated?
> 
> ...


1. 9 

2. 13

3. When first started, just that it felt good. Only did it once in a blue moon. When orgasm, thinking of pretty girls.


----------



## ConanHub (Aug 9, 2013)

Vega said:


> I thought about making this a poll, but I'm looking for more in-depth responses than simply giving an age. I'm wondering...
> 
> 1. How old were you when you first masturbated?
> 
> ...


1. Too young to remember.

2. 13

3. Nothing. It just felt good.


----------



## ConanHub (Aug 9, 2013)

P.S. The answer to question 3 changed into adulthood.

I now let my mind go through all sorts of dirty fantasies involving fictional people.

It would be seriously disturbing, and to close to mental infidelity, to imagine real people.


----------



## ConanHub (Aug 9, 2013)

Hellomynameis said:


> Ok considering the fairly young ages I am seeing here especially for boys - my son is 13 and his testicles haven't descended yet and his penis is still tiny despite the fact that he's already almost 6 feet tall. Should I be concerned?


I guess I don't know what every family is like but isn't 13 a little old for mom to still see him naked?

Or is it second hand information?


----------



## Wolf1974 (Feb 19, 2014)

1) 12
2) 12
3) Yay I found my Dad's playboys can't wait to do this again, which was like 15 minutes later


----------



## arbitrator (Feb 13, 2012)

Wolf1974 said:


> 1) 12
> 2) 12
> 3) Yay I found my Dad's playboys can't wait to do this again, which was like 15 minutes later


*With my strict Methodist mom, I was scared sh!tless to bring any of those girly mags into the house!

But when we visited my uncle, he always seemed to have a rather sizable stash of them out in his travel trailer parked out back ~ and he was somewhat sympathetic toward the plights of adolescents as he later confessed to us as young men when we got into college ~ as long as we didn't bother telling our aunt! That man was an absolute saint!

Oh, how I dearly loved to visit their house! 

Let's just say that on most visits, I disappeared for hours on end, alone out in that travel trailer of theirs!*


----------



## SimplyAmorous (Nov 25, 2009)

1. How old were you when you first masturbated? Thinking around 11...

2. How old were you when you first masturbated to orgasm? Can't say for sure, but likely the 1st few times of exploring...

3. What were you thinking about while masturbating? Boys boys and more Boys...whomever I had a crush on at the time, always some fantasy scenario leading up to the pleasure, his taking me...a country walk for instance.. we're all alone.....or something ripped out of a romance novel ...


----------



## heartsbeating (May 2, 2011)

Oh and Barbarella was on late night when I was a teen. I couldn't look away! The Excessive Machine! Shortly after, I became intrigued with The Kama Sutra. I didn't have a boyfriend. It was just part of my own discovery. 

Over the years with my husband, I realize how much I needed to learn and unlearn... with, and about, him and certain perceptions I've held. In our early times of dating, before we'd even had sex, we watched each other pleasure ourselves. Aside from being hot, it's both freeing and tantalizing.


----------



## Fozzy (Jul 20, 2013)

1. 12
2. 12
3. nothing. I'm not even sure what inspired me to do it. it just felt right.


----------



## heartbroken50 (Aug 9, 2016)

1. Very young. Not sure of exact age, but probably between 8-10. I had been sexually abused and as a result I was hyper-aware of parts.

2. 20. After finally getting therapy to deal with the past abuse, I also saw a sex therapist that helped me learn how to let myself O. Prior to that I wasn't able to as I associated some of the sensations with my abuse and would just shut down. 

3. I remember exploring and trying to figure out what the big deal was with private parts. Why were men/boys so interested in them? I didn't O, but it did feel good.


----------



## PieceOfSky (Apr 7, 2013)

Hellomynameis said:


> Ok considering the fairly young ages I am seeing here especially for boys - my son is 13 and his testicles haven't descended yet and his penis is still tiny despite the fact that he's already almost 6 feet tall. Should I be concerned?


See The Undescended Testicle: Diagnosis and Management - American Family Physician


According to this, his undescended testicles should have been treated by age two. There are risks to his fertility, as well as some increased risk of testicular cancer. I'm not a dr., and it wasn't clear to me at first reading, but I got the feeling the risk to fertility is worsened as it goes longer untreated. The cancer risk -- maybe not, but detection by feel is impossible with them undescended.

What has his Dr told you?

Wikipedia article here:
https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Cryptorchidism


----------



## PieceOfSky (Apr 7, 2013)

1. How old were you when you first masturbated?

12 or 13, 13 at the latest

2. How old were you when you first masturbated to orgasm?

Happened my first try. (I've always excelled in this department )

3. What were you thinking about while masturbating?

Is this how it's done? Oh, gee, I'm kind of committed and I hope no one walks in. How's it going to end?

Peers had made many mentions of the act, and I was feeling over due for the experience.

Didn't take long before familiarity with the mechanics left me free to focus on the fantasy. No cable TV or VCR or porn stash discovery for quite awhile. Had to make due with certain sections of the Sears catalogue, bridal magazines (you'd be surprised what could be almost found in there), and the like. 

I recall one recurrent fantasy of a girl in my grade who I felt was so nice and beautiful and out of my league. We'd get lost in the woods, had to spend the night huddling together in my tent (somehow happened to have one handy), and were afraid we might not survive. And, well, things developed from there. It occurs to me at that early age not later than 16 I'm guessing) my stronger fantasy was to be needed, to rescue or at least be someone's strength. Precursor to KISA an codependent tendencies I'd express much later? WTF. Did not ever notice that before.


----------



## wantshelp (Mar 10, 2016)

Vega said:


> I thought about making this a poll, but I'm looking for more in-depth responses than simply giving an age. I'm wondering...
> 
> 1. How old were you when you first masturbated?
> 
> ...


Ugh. This question just brings back to the surface how sheltered and isolated I was and how all those around me that should have/could have told me about sex failed me (parents/school). 

1. 18
2. 18
3. I was watching a porn I had secretly recorded from some channel called spice late at night. My dad had some aftermarket cable box that decrypted all the cable channels, and I mean ALL of them. He used it to watch boxing or something. Anyway, I would go in the TV room at 2AM and record for a few hours, then retrieve the tape at 4AM. It was a risky operation, because I had to be SUPER quiet and I could NOT FALL ASLEEP and leave the tape in the VCR!!! Of course, the tape was clearly labelled "History Channel" and the porn started after the history show ended and after about 5 minutes of static recorded on the tape. It certainly was "educational" . So, I got the tape back to my bedroom, where I had my own VCR (the old retired one). And played the video. It was heterosexual sex, nothing crazy. It was visually arousing, but I had no idea what to do with the erection. I thought maybe after the erection, there is something only a woman can do to make it work. I was completely confused how you can make a baby doing what they were doing. I figured, some fluid must transfer, but it's not urine, is it? Could it be in urine? How could a different fluid come out of the same hole? I must be in the urine. But, that can't be right... Then I thought to myself what if I rub my penis with my hand, kinda like the woman in the video. Bah, how could that work? I tried it anyway, and this amazing feeling came over my body. I was compelled to continue, faster, then before I knew it I was ejaculating across the room! The orgasm was the greatest feeling I'd experienced in my life by a factor of 100. I immediately wanted to do it again! But, also, I was so relieved to finally understand how you make a baby. It seemed like everyone else knew except me. This was obviously how. Whew... Then I realized, holy CRAP I have to clean all this up. It brings a smile to my face remembering that moment. I masturbated almost daily since then and remember being so much happier all the time after that. It was probably the daily shot of oxytocin from orgasm, made me enjoy life more.


----------



## Lukedog (Nov 18, 2015)

1. Around 12 or so

2. Around 12 or so

3. I was watching TV

I wish i never would have discovered it that early. I can't seem to have a normal orgasm without clitoral stimulation involved.


----------



## Steve1000 (Nov 25, 2013)

Vega said:


> I thought about making this a poll, but I'm looking for more in-depth responses than simply giving an age. I'm wondering...
> 
> 1. How old were you when you first masturbated?
> 
> ...


1. 13
2. same time
3. I remember simply thinking that I can't believe how good this feels. I was somewhat startled when I climaxed because I had no idea that was the end result.


----------



## browser (Oct 26, 2016)

52. I'm now 60. 

I was a late bloomer. I haven't left the house in 8 years.


----------



## As'laDain (Nov 27, 2011)

Hellomynameis said:


> Ok considering the fairly young ages I am seeing here especially for boys - my son is 13 and his testicles haven't descended yet and his penis is still tiny despite the fact that he's already almost 6 feet tall. Should I be concerned?


possibly klinefelters syndrome. take him to a doctor and explain things. see what they say.


----------



## kari2 (Jul 8, 2016)

*How old were you when you first masturbated?*

4-6, before Kindergarten I think.

*How old were you when you first masturbated to orgasm?*

4-6, before Kindergarten I think. It was faster and easier for me to O as a child than it is for me now as a post-menopausal woman. It might be easier for a girl to O before puberty than a boy.
I think I did it about once a week. I obviously had an instinctual sex drive even that young.


*What were you thinking about while masturbating?*

Mostly nothing except how it feels. I didn't know anything at all about sex then. I remember sometimes fantasizing about being naked and spanked in public when doing it and that made it seem a bit shameful. Even knowing nothing about sex or the concept of masturbation, I must have felt there was something taboo even though I never discussed it with anyone. I did it in bed before I went to sleep.

*How did you find out about sex?*

When I was 8, I asked my mother where babies come from. She wisely knew to only answer the question I asked and not give me more information than I was really asking or ready for. But that meant I had to drag out the information from her bit by bit. Because back then ladies did not talk about such private matters, she could not bring herself to say the word 'vagina' or point to that area on me or her, so when I asked where it was, she had to get out an anatomy book and show me. I asked her how 'intercourse' felt (since that's what she called it), and she said 'pleasant'. I was afraid of the idea at first even though I had masturbated for years, I didn't connect the two in my mind.

But in some ways, my mom was fairly modern. On her bedroom bookshelf, she had 'Joy of Sex' which I started reading at age 8. Also at age 8, I found my dad's stack of Playboys and always sneaked in their room to see if there was a new one when they weren't home.

Fortunately, I read some feminist books of my mom's at age 8 also, including books by Germaine Greer, Betty Friedan, and writings by Gloria Steinem. (I was a book worm since Kindergarten.) I remember those books saying women shouldn't be treated as sex objects and shouldn't have to shave their legs or wear bras if they didn't want to. 

I realized the depiction of women in Playboy was sexist but I still liked reading it for the dirty cartoons mostly.

I think it was a very fortunate thing that I learned about sex from the book 'Joy of Sex' instead of just Playboy. 'Joy of Sex' made sex sound fun and natural and loving and a thing that happens between equals, not something pornographic or that objectifies women. It talked about women having orgasms and implied that sex is for women's enjoyment as much as men. It is sad when I hear about other women who had sex for years and never realized that women could have orgasms too.

*What did you learn about it?*

The Joy of Sex book was like a reference book which mostly discussed and depicted heterosexual sex, but made mention of homosexual sex and very briefly mentioned fetishes, BDSM, even golden showers I think. 

*What did you think about it when you first saw anything about it?*

At 8 years old, I liked the idea of having sex in the future but was also sort of afraid it would hurt the first time, and I knew that I would always need to use birth control if I didn't want to get pregnant. The drawings in 'Joy of Sex' looked loving and romantic to me. 

I never liked the idea of doing sexual things with males that I wasn't in love with. At ages 12-14, I used to briefly french kiss guys to see what it was like and we often played the 'spin the bottle' game with a crowd of friends where you have to french kiss the person of the opposite sex that the bottle points to. After a while, I realized I didn't even like kissing a guy unless I was 'into' him emotionally and physically attracted to him.

I had unrequited crushes in my teens and then a very religious boyfriend at 16-17 who seemed LD and repressed (a sexual mismatch for sure) so we only kissed. I was a virgin until 18 when I started dating a guy that I loved and was compatible with (who wasn't prudish about sex), and only after I went on birth control.

----

It is surprising to me that so many people never even seemed to touch themselves or get the idea to masturbate until they were teens. It obviously felt good when I touched myself 'down there', so it is mysterious to me that others could go so many years without noticing that. Maybe I just had more hormone levels than others as a child, so maybe for others, they felt nothing special down there until they hit puberty.

Also, I'm surprised other people didn't ask their parents about sex at that age (e.g. age 8-10 years). Weren't other preteen kids curious how babies are made, it didn't even occur to them? Even in Kindergarten I couldn't avoid seeing the drawings or etchings of erect penises and sexual comments on the desks and bathroom doors at school. I don't understand how kids in the elementary and early middle school years weren't curious enough to ask their parents (before teen years when you start being self-conscious and more independent of your parents)? Or maybe many parents lied or dodged the questions.

I told my kids only the mechanics of how babies were made (P goes in V and baby comes out of V) at age 3 or so (there are lots of children's books that help with this) but of course didn't discuss the 'feelings' of sex. I didn't give them 'Joy of Sex' but I did put various books on their bedroom bookshelves meant to introduce teens to sex and puberty.

I think my kids learned that making babies is associated with sexual excitement, romance, kissing around age 8-10 from watching TV shows. Many shows are sort of PG-13 these days that show people passionately kissing, talking about sleeping with each other etc.. 

I also learned a lot about sex and relationships from watching the daytime soap operas. I remember being so confused at around 7 years old about why in the soap operas there were so many affairs and how a child could be discovered to have a different father than his mother's husband. That led to asking my mother some questions.


----------



## PieceOfSky (Apr 7, 2013)

@kari2,

The reason I never asked my parents about sex (at any age) is I felt embarrassed and ashamed about it -- about being, or being someone who would eventually be, a sexual being.

I grew up serious about my religion, and I somewhere picked up shame about sexuality from that (particular statements in the main texts). Looking back, I put all that on myself, perhaps with the help of peers (teasing, trying to shame classmates for emerging or delayed puberty and sexuality) and culture (movies), and that's consistent with some neurotic tendencies at the time (social anxiety). My folks, looking back, and my religious peers too, were not looking at sexuality with the same lens of shame I was. (That aspect of my past would be worth changing, if I could do it again.)
@Vega, if it's not too much derailment, I'd be interested to know if folks found masturbation shameful or embarrassing, and if that changed over time. Same goes for partnered sex. For me, I finally felt liberated as a sexual being once I started having sex -- somehow that legitimized it. Though, that did not really remove the shame felt from masturbation. (That's a work in progress, made more difficult I suppose by being an adult in a very sexless marriage.)


----------



## Luvher4life (Jan 15, 2016)

Vega said:


> I thought about making this a poll, but I'm looking for more in-depth responses than simply giving an age. I'm wondering...
> 
> 1. How old were you when you first masturbated?
> 
> ...


1. Probably about 11 or 12

2. I think I was 12 before my first orgasm. Didn't know what I was doing. It scared me when it happened, and wasn't sure what that white stuff was, but it felt soooo good!

3. I was sitting alone watching "The Price is Right". Those models on that show were hot!


----------



## alexm (Nov 29, 2008)

Hellomynameis said:


> An older female cousin taught me and my sister. I don't know her motivation and maybe it was wrong of her but I enjoyed it so I continued doing it.





rockon said:


> Hope you don't mind me saying this, but that is creepy weird.


Ah, I disagree. It seems creepy-weird now that we're adults and looking at it as adults, but when you're young (10, 11, 12) it's less about sex than it is about other things. It's more like a "hey, look what I discovered!" kind of thing, not to mention that, at that age, one tends to pass down all kinds of 'wisdom' and discoveries to younger siblings (or in this case, cousins).

Kids are generally pretty naive-minded and most of what they do is innocent. It's not til you hit your teen years that you start to become more aware of things like this.

Hell, when I was 11, 12 or so, my best friend and I masturbated in the same room a few times. Had nothing to do with each other in the slightest. No touching, no eye contact or looking or anything like that. It's more common with boys than you'd think. It's about discovery, during a time where you don't quite understand boundaries and the like.


----------



## alexm (Nov 29, 2008)

1. How old were you when you first masturbated?

10, maybe 9. I honestly don't know what prompted me to start, either. I think my parents bought me a book around that time that discussed puberty, and the body, and sex in a general way. Curiosity, I suppose.

It wasn't sexual, per se, it just felt good. I lost my virginity when I was 16, and up to that point, I actually was quite happy just masturbating. I was so busy with high-level sports, school, a part time job, etc. that I had no time for girls. I wouldn't say I was a late-bloomer, just that I had other priorities. The instant I got my first girlfriend, and we started having sex, it was a whole different story!

2. How old were you when you first masturbated to orgasm?

Same as above. Though I recall not ejaculating at first. I also recall not being surprised the first time I ejaculated, either, so I must have known it was something that would eventually happen. I guess the book told me.

3. What were you thinking about while masturbating?

Up until 11 or 12, nothing, just enjoyed the feeling. After that, magazines with women in them (not porn).


----------



## wantshelp (Mar 10, 2016)

On the topic of masturbation and discovery... I had a friend that called off an engagement after finding out his fiance regularly had sex with her brother since they were young. She didn't think it was a big deal and said it didn't count and she was still a virgin. But it was a big deal to him and and he called it off. 

But now, I have a son (age 10) and daughter (age 8). I grew up with only brothers and no sisters. So, I was wondering, with hormones going in the teen years, how common is it that brothers and sisters have sex and experiment with each other. So, I asked our therapist today and she looked me in the eye and said "it is a lot more common than you think." WHAT?! I thought, well, she is a therapist and probably is exposed to more people that have had that experience than what is normal... But, I am still a little freaked out. How common is this? 1%, 10%, 30%? Is this no big deal to some people? We all know kids have poor judgement and don't think of the consequences... Is this usually just an issue of parents just telling them that it's not appropriate? 

Anyone have experience to share about this?

Should I start a new thread?


----------



## rockon (May 18, 2016)

wantshelp said:


> I had a friend that called off an engagement after finding out his fiance regularly had sex with her brother since they were young. She didn't think it was a big deal.


:surprise:

Did I read that correctly?


----------



## browser (Oct 26, 2016)

wantshelp said:


> I had a friend that called off an engagement after finding out his fiance regularly had sex with her brother since they were young. So, I asked our therapist today and she looked me in the eye and said "it is a lot more common than you think."


Only in Mississippi.


----------



## wantshelp (Mar 10, 2016)

rockon said:


> :surprise:
> 
> Did I read that correctly?


Yes, you did. I couldn't believe it when he told me the story of his first engagement. Shocking. This is not something people will want to talk about, so it makes me wonder how often these things happen...

Not Mississippi or Alabama...


----------



## heartsbeating (May 2, 2011)

kari2 said:


> I never liked the idea of doing sexual things with males that I wasn't in love with. At ages 12-14, I used to briefly french kiss guys to see what it was like and we often played the 'spin the bottle' game with a crowd of friends where you have to french kiss the person of the opposite sex that the bottle points to. After a while, I realized I didn't even like kissing a guy unless I was 'into' him emotionally and physically attracted to him.


Ahh... spin the bottle at my friend's house. She agreed with my suggestion that we go to the other room to kiss instead of in front of everyone. I confess the reason behind this was I figured it was a way someone could have an out without being embarrassed. Although somehow the boys I liked spun the bottle to me. Instead it ended up with giggles outside the door and knocking to tell us time was up. One boy, who I had a crush on, confidently told me he would kiss me that night. Somehow he spun and landed to me. I remember with fondness how nervous he was when we were about to kiss. I instructed him to remove his gum. My friends thought I'd be the first among us to lose my virginity. I was the last... waiting to feel that connection and love. 

I didn't ask my parents about sex. My mother called herself a prude and claimed sex was overrated. I grew up with modesty. She was great with was not hindering or interfering with my own journey. She encouraged me to walk to the beat of my own drum and in terms of love and sex, be respectful of myself and others.


----------



## As'laDain (Nov 27, 2011)

wantshelp said:


> Yes, you did. I couldn't believe it when he told me the story of his first engagement. Shocking. This is not something people will want to talk about, so it makes me wonder how often these things happen...
> 
> Not Mississippi or Alabama...


nobody really knows how common it is for sure, but its estimated that consensual sibling incest occurs at an overall rate of about 2.5%

most of them will never come forward and speak about it for a lot of reasons. lets say siblings never thought of it as wrong until people pointed it out to them... then they find out that society will brand them as disgusting and whatnot, or try to convince the younger one that they are the victim of abuse. its like getting a diagnoses of BPD or ASPD. why would ANYONE want to carry the label of disgusting or monster?

i dated a girl in high school who used to have sex with her brother, who was 1 year older. i figured it out and she was shocked that my reaction was more or less just surprise. i got her to talk to me about it. it started out when they were 11/12 and ended when they were 15/16. she told me that she thought that all little girls end up developing a crush on their older brothers. her father wasn't really on the scene much and her mother was constantly drunk. from seeing them all interact, there wasn't physical or sexual abuse, but plenty of neglect.

they are both went on to lead more or less normal lives. he is a married and works at a company that makes boats, she is married and in the army reserves.

her biggest fear that she relayed to me was that people would find out and that she would never escape societies judgement, even though they ended it.


----------



## As'laDain (Nov 27, 2011)

as for the original question, i have no memory of masturbation or orgasms until i was 14. 

what was i thinking of for the first orgasm? probably nothing but the feeling. i cant remember the circumstances of the first time.


----------



## rockon (May 18, 2016)

As'laDain said:


> it started out when they were 11/12 and ended when they were 15/16.


It's a good thing the sister did not get pregnant, the stigma would follow them the rest of their lives.

That said, this thread is starting to creep me out.


----------



## As'laDain (Nov 27, 2011)

rockon said:


> It's a good thing the sister did not get pregnant, the stigma would follow them the rest of their lives.
> 
> That said, this thread is starting to creep me out.


she did. but she miscarried. her mother knew about it, but didnt know who she was sleeping with. she was too drunk all the time.


----------



## biwing (Feb 2, 2017)

I was 9 or 10 and staying with my aunt and uncle and their nefew from the other side of the family. Anyway, he was 11 and we had to sleep in the same bed.

One morning, I was awakened by him shaking the bed. I asked him and he pulled back the covers to show me that he was masturbating. I had never seen or heard about this and was curious. He didn't believe me that I had never done it before.

After some instruction from him I started. Wow felt pretty good! He soon came and I was amazed again at what happened. I tried until we had to get up but to no avail...... no cum! (We also stroked each other,)

The next morning we did the same thing and he 'helped' me by sucking on it ..... that was another lesson learned! I still didn't cum but when he asked me to suck him, I was all in! He came and I did what was natural, and swallowed, not knowing anything different. I was hooked. This went on for a couple of days more of the same.

That Saturday, my uncle wasn't at work and he and my aunt 'slept' in. We could hear everything that was happening and I of course didn't know about sex at the time. The other lad described everything in detail to me as to what they were doing while I rubbed it out and lo and behold I came. What a thrill !!!!!!

The next day, the other lad and I sucked each other and he got me to cum that way also.
I've been hooked on sex, masturbation and sucking since ............. The first two in particular and occasionaly the sucking.


----------



## JamesTKirk (Sep 8, 2015)

I guess I got started a bit young compared to some.
1) I was 10. The first time I remember I humped my pillow until I orgasmed. There was no ejaculate so the orgasm was a lot different then. I don't remember what age I started ejaculating and using my hand but it was maybe 6-12 months later about 11. I don't recall actually masturbating before that, but I looked at playboy and penthouse from about age 8 with sexual interest. I had teen friend/babysitter that that got me the magazines.
Add: The most embarrassing moment ever was when my mom walked in on me humping my pillow. She said, "What are you doing?" and played it off like she didn't know. I was mortified.
2) See #1
3) Mostly what I saw in magazines combined with fantasies of older girls I knew.
I'll add, first PIV sex at 14. First regular sexual relationship with a girlfriend at 16.


----------



## GPC2012 (Feb 13, 2017)

. very late eleven or early twelve

2. middle twelve*

3. was with my best buddy who was a year or so older than me. He taught me how and we were just talking about doing it and him telling me about ejaculating. He then ejaculated I was amazed .

*When I was about six months into doing it still with my friend and I hadn't ejaculated yet he said he had just the thing to make me "come" He then told me I had to promise never to tell anyone which I eagerly did. He then leaned over and gave me my first blowjob, sure enough it did he trick and in seconds I was having my first orgasm half in his mouth half by my hand as he was spitting it out. we got into a habit of "helping each other out after that" as we got a little older we just stopped doing either together.


----------



## Stack (Mar 14, 2016)

Late to the thread... 

1) I was 11. 

2) Eleven... first time ended in an orgasm, although I didn't know because I was using so much soap.

3) Nothing. It took < 30 seconds. IIRC, I did it again, maybe five minutes later, and then got out of the shower.


----------



## Todd Haberdasher (Apr 23, 2017)

Vega said:


> 1. How old were you when you first masturbated?
> 
> *The day before my 21st birthday. Never had any urge before then.*
> 
> ...


----------



## WilliamM (Mar 14, 2017)

1. How old were you when you first masturbated?

6 years old

2. How old were you when you first masturbated to orgasm?

11 years old

3. What were you thinking about while masturbating?

neighborhood girls I knew. Well, that was at age 11. At age 6 I was thinking about girls at school. Especially the glimpses of their panties. Those were cherished moments.


----------



## manwithnoname (Feb 3, 2017)

SoxFan said:


> 1) 14
> 
> 2) 14
> 
> ...


You used tape? Weren't they already sticky by then?


----------



## Minnehaha (Apr 23, 2017)

1. About 10. I remember it was winter so i must have just turned 10. 

2. Not too much later maybe 3 or 4 months. I discovered it by accident and i didnt realize til several years later what exactly it was called.

3. No idea. Maybe animals since i lived on a farm.


----------



## introvert (May 30, 2016)

I masturbated to orgasm the first time at nine years of age. I had no idea of what sex was, but my mother had forced me to attend girl scout camp the summer after third grade, to help make me less shy. I fell madly in lust with my camp counselor, Daisy! I would insinuate my way next to her side during hikes, and hold her hand...she would politely unpeel me from her after a few minutes, LOL. When I would get home from camp every day, I would masturbate. 

Upon completion, a deep shame would envelop me, but fortunately I outgrew that.


----------



## ShyFox (Apr 28, 2017)

1. How old were you when you first masturbated? 11

2. How old were you when you first masturbated to orgasm? 11

3. What were you thinking about while masturbating? I just liked the sensation. I used a showerhead, but I don't remember what made me think of it. I liked playing with a garden hose outside too.


----------



## Edo Edo (Feb 21, 2017)

Vega said:


> I thought about making this a poll, but I'm looking for more in-depth responses than simply giving an age. I'm wondering...
> 
> 1. How old were you when you first masturbated?
> 
> ...




1. 12

2. 14

3. Watching blue screen squiggle porn on a channel that only partially came through...


----------



## Spicy (Jun 18, 2016)

1.) 6

2.) Right then. 

3.) Doubtful much of anything. I was copying my cousin who I saw furiously rubbing her beev with a throw pillow and seeming to enjoy it. I didn't know what it was for many years to come (pun welcomed) and finally realized what it was when I read the word orgasm in a cosmo of my moms years later.


----------



## SadSamIAm (Oct 29, 2010)

1. How old were you when you first masturbated? Can't remember ... guessing 17

2. How old were you when you first masturbated to orgasm? Can't remember .... guessing 17

3. What were you thinking about while masturbating? Can't remember ... guessing my girlfriend


My first orgasms were wet dreams and I didn't know what it was. The first time I had an orgasm while awake, I was making out with my girlfriend at 17 years of age. 

The first time I had sex, I was 16 and didn't cum. My previous girlfriend and I made out a ton but I never had an orgasm with her.

I think I didn't orgasm until 17 because I wasn't mature enough before then (not from lack of trying).

I don't remember my first masturbation because my first experiences were with a girl, not by myself. Guessing I started masturbating around the same time though.


----------

